# Weight Distribution Hitch



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Buying a new bumper pull camper. It's 31' total length and weighs 6k dry. Pulling with a new F150. What brand/model is a top notch weight distribution hitch? I don't care about cost, just want quality. My last one was a sway control trunnion style with the bars. It worked fine but popped and made a lot of noise when turning. I did have issues with it sliding the frame brackets on the camper once.

Is a standard chain binder style hitch a better option?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I would ask the trailer dealer for a recommendation, if they don’t install hitches themselves. Reese and Draw-Tite are well known brands, not sure if they offer WD hitches these days. Google might know.


I used a standard round spring bar WD hitch for 10 years and many tens of thousands of miles with a 35’ OAL 9.5k GVW travel trailer, no complaints. The tension chains popped in sharp turns, I don’t consider this a problem or objectionable, it’s the nature of the beast.

The hitch brand was whatever the installer used. The installer was recommended by the dealer. We had the work done in Elkhart, IN the Detroit of RVs.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Reese has been around tor years,i have used them on many pull behinds. The chains do pop when turning just accept it.Years back it was synonymous if you said Reese hitch you meant WD hitch. Back in July i saw a 30 foot trailer that flipped on Zilwaukee bridge, that truck remained attached to that trailer even though the back wheels were
4' above the pavement. Trailer didn't fare well but truck looked undamaged.Had a WD hitch but i did not see any sway bars...


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been using a Reese Dual Cam system since 2006 on my 28 foot travel trailer and really like it. It does make noise when turning, but that is inherent to the function of the sway control. I think the kit I have was called dual cam straight line, included everything. I did get a longer shank so my tailgate would go all the way down without hitting the powered tongue jack.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

When I had a bumper pull I used an Equil-i-zer hitch. Built in sway control and was easy to set up. A power tongue jack made things much easier.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

https://www.blueox.com/trailer-towing/swaypro/


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a Equalizer and it worked extremely well. Plus you could back up the trailer with the sway control connected.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Yes to all of the above. Dual cam with friction sway control is a well established and reliable method of towing heavier travel trailers.


----------



## dano23 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have the Hensley hitch. I've tried all the others, and can say with the Hensley hitch system, you will have no worries while pulling your trailer.

The company is fantastic when it comes to answering questions and making sure you get what works. 

And yes the system is a little pricey, but they are worth every penny and have a huge used market interest. 

Sent from my VS995 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

I also pull a 31' and I was able to find a used Equalizer sway control system for half the price. I got lucky the guy used it 3 times one year then traded up to a fifth wheel no rust or paint broken like new. Search Facebook market place before buying any thing new if you want to save some money.


----------

